# Post Your Lawn/Garden Tractor Pics Here!



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Show us what you have! 
Custom built, restored, or highly maintained show off your ride!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ben, I have no pictures, but I do own a nice older John Deere 316. We bought it used in 2000, and aside from the fuel pump going bad, this machine has been a nugget!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

My neighbor sold his 316 last year, boy that tractor was COOL!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by music in a bott _
> *Ben, I have no pictures, but I do own a nice older John Deere 316. We bought it used in 2000, and aside from the fuel pump going bad, this machine has been a nugget! *


I had to laugh when I saw your comment about the tractor being a "nugget". My teenagers informed me that when they were calling their little brother it was not a term of endearment. It is short for poo nugget. I'm not sure that's what you meant about your tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well Andy, I guess I'm just getting old. When I was growing up, if something was good, it was "golden" and that term morphed into "nugget"! If I were to pick another term, immortalized by my generation, it would be "rad".......Which my 316 happens to be!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDROGUARDIAN16 _
> *My neighbor sold his 316 last year, boy that tractor was COOL! *


 It's amazing how stout the frame is on it. It's heftier than the frame on a 1970s Ford 3/4 ton truck. When you pull the body off, it literally looks like a tank! armytank Andy, make sure to ask those kids of yours if that is a good term to use!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i heard some kids use is as a slang for weed


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah....My Knapweed is sort of like a tank!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

It was kind of funny the look my teenage daughter gave me when I asked her what a "modern" name would be for a good tractor like yours. She thought I was kidding when I asked her and then when she realized I was serious she got out the yellow pages and started looking up nursing homes. hmmmmm


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *It was kind of funny the look my teenage daughter gave me when I asked her what a "modern" name would be for a good tractor like yours. She thought I was kidding when I asked her and then when she realized I was serious she got out the yellow pages and started looking up nursing homes. hmmmmm *


 You just never know these days! I work with a 4th grade school teacher in the summer. He always gives me the latest lexiconsthe kids are using these days. Ever see Jeff Dunhams little spoof on the use of the term "Word"? It's funny. Ben, I promise to get this thread back on track by putting up a picture of my 316 here real soon!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

no problem word. lol its all good buddy!


----------



## x595 (Jan 10, 2009)

HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> Show us what you have!
> Custom built, restored, or highly maintained show off your ride!


 Here's my 2005 JD X595 set up for Winter duties , it was'nt a bad Day , so I got some Seat time (Plowing Snow) , so I could have a Bonfire and a few Beers ... 










Later,x595


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

My old 1872 and new 2554 Cubs together(for a short while). Sold the 1872.


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

A Murray I picked up to fix up/ resell.

BEFORE:









AFTER:












And another I am currently working on:


----------



## m25pa (Aug 30, 2009)

*1962 jacobsen 100B*

I got an odd ball its a 62 jacobsen 100 B anybody have any parts or info?


----------



## jmanng (Dec 29, 2009)

*1978 jd 212*

I've got a jd 212 that came with the house some 16 years ago. this has been a great machine with little service.

last year I finally picked up an old 37a snowthrower for it. the unit was pretty beat up so I stripped it down and replaced the bushings and new stainless steel hardware - looks pretty now. 

Even better, it's the big reason we did not get any snow this year (never made it out of the garage 

after 








as purchased


----------



## dadsbigred700 (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought me a new toy and I love it. So far in the 16 hours its ran it has cleaned ditches,redid a road,dug up rocks the size of a small 4 wheeler and made this old guy really happy.


----------



## Ed G. (Apr 25, 2008)

Nothing like a little preparedness to make sure you won't need it. Around here, we call that making Murphy work _for_ you.

I have an old Dynamark that I only use to haul a trailer around, but that might be bulging with logs or slate. Side-hilling with logs is always fun, Murphy's sure to be nearby with time on his hands.

-Ed


----------



## gbenson (Dec 10, 2007)

My 318 with FEL I build last spring. I sure came in handy this winter with snow removal, especially when there was nowhere else to go with it but "up".

Gary


----------



## Ed G. (Apr 25, 2008)

Gary, how does your frame handle that huge-looking bucket? I've seen pics of weak frames folding at the attachment point. Don't overload it with bucket raised too high. Maybe you dealt with that during the fabrication.

Nice, clean install, looks factory if it isn't. I definitely would have a use for that around here!

-Ed


----------



## redneck1277 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is my troy-bilt 13039 I still have build a rear rack for it and rebuild my mower deck and find me a bager....


----------



## milb66 (Jan 26, 2010)

this is my mf 16 i got about a month ago


----------



## freddie (Apr 5, 2010)

*tractor pics*

here a some the ons i have


----------



## combottractors (Dec 23, 2013)

Found this little unit and saw so much more.
After 10 days of hard work it turned out good














The hood took 40 hours and I wish I would have 
Spend another 10 on the bondo but it was my
First time and I'm a carpenter by trade


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Combottractors, That is a great photo of the IH lawn tractor displayed in front of the IH Farm tractor... Also, The one with you riding the lawn tractor... Excellant.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

With as many tractors as I have, I won't try to post pics of all of them, just the rare and 'different' ones.

The rarest of the lot is the Bolens HDT1000. It was supposed to be for export only, and mine is one of three known to be here in the States. One really interesting detail is that all of the decals on the dash are in four languages; English, German, French, and Swedish. It is based off of the Bolens HT23, but has a 22 Hp. 3-cyl water cooled Mitsubishi diesel in place of the HT23's Kohler K582.

1978 was the last year for the Bolens tube frames. That year, they introduced the G11 and gave it decals that were totally different from any of the Bolens before or after it. It's sometimes called "The Rainbow Bolens", but based on the color of the decals, I prefer to call it the Sunset Bolens. They were considered to be very rare, but in the last two years or so a few have started to come to light. I am lucky enough to own 3 of the 8-10 that we know of.

The last is a 1971 Bolens 1886 that the original owner, a Bolens dealership, took out to the crate, assembled, and then sent off to have a forklift attachment installed on it. They used it from 1971 to just about 5 years ago when it was retired, and then sat under a tarp. I found out about it about two years ago, and managed to get them to sell it to me a little over a year ago. At this time it's the only one that we know of, and is currently getting a refurbishment.


----------



## combottractors (Dec 23, 2013)

That forklift attachment is the sweetest thing I have ever seen! Jealous!!


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

here is one of my tractors early b110 ac also have gravely li ,wheel horse gt14{1969}might be getting a cub 1200


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

freddie are you a member of the simpletractors forum?


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

One of my Gravelys


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

thats a nice tractor how much does it weigh and how many hp


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Just the tractor about 960 lbs, Snow cannon about 250 lbs, weights about 450 lbs, = total about 1660 lbs. 17 hp Kohler series II. 4hi, 4lo all gear trans. Shaft drive PTO (no belts) snow cannon throws snow 65 feet.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

so its a little heavier than my gt14 i bet it has good traction. nice machine


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank You, I think your WH GT14 is something like 850-875 lbs. Do you have pictures of your WH GT14? Just a little bit more. With the blower on, I have to put lots of weight on the rear. She gets pretty good traction, I don't use chains if I don't have to. Chains do a number on the driveway.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

This scene is getting really old............ However, The ole 812 keeps doing her job. She turns 39 this year!

Hey Fluid, I love your set-up!!!! One day, I hope to outfit my 812 with a snow cannon. Keep her looking good!!!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank You ftorleans1 I like the front guard on your 812. Is that one of your accessories that you build and sell? I got a new to me attachment for my 816 that will help me around the farm, just need to clean and paint.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

i dont have pics on my computer yet but ill put some up also ive got antifreeze in the rear tubes for weight it will drag a smallblock chevy fairly easy i also use it to drag rocks that i cant lift for landscaping


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Fluid, Yes, The front brush guard/Push bumper with 2" receiver is one of the items I fab and sell. 

Your tractor really is nice looking!!! How well do the Ag tires work in the snow when turning? I need to replace my front tires since they are just about bald. I will be installing original equipment on these rims however, I'm debating on purchasing a second set of rims and installing Ag tires for when snow plowing. The front bumper and brush guard assembly adds approx. 54 lbs. extra weight to the front end and sometimes I add one of my weight racks for additional weight however, If Ag tires would do better than turf tread, I may not need so much extra weight on the front. Sometimes, It is very difficult to plow on a turn without having the tractor trying to go straight.


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi ftorleans1, Thanks for the complement. As you know Gravelys like to push when you turn, thats why the tires wear out before they dry rot. I can't tell you how much more traction they have in the snow, but I can tell you that there is a night and day difference on grass and dirt. So the way I think is if there better on grass and dirt then they must be better in the snow. All my tires are loaded and I have wheel weights so when I have my plow on the tractor, I don't have any trouble with traction. Some people say that ag tires on the front rip up the grass, but I don't have that problem. In fact I have to really try hard to rip up the grass. (go fast in 4th gear and jack the steering wheel) You know how fast a Gravely goes in 4th gear WOT. I think the people that say that ags on the front rip up the grass have never tried them, but just think it so it must be true or someone said this or that. All I know is that I like them and they work great for me. If you have two sets, one turf and one ag you can change them and be able to tell better then me. By the way my tires are 6ply trencher tires, something like 780lbs max weight front, 2 tires for $57, 1780lbs max back, 2 for $137. I going to change the tires on my 816 in the spring to trencher 6ply and load those too. I think I going to buy one of your brush/ bumper guards in the spring also, it look good and strong and I can move my trailer around much easier plus use it for a weight rack. I see you sell your accessories on ebay, you got some cool stuff for sale. I hope I didn't bore you to much. Thanks Again


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Fluid,
Not boring at all. The more info, The better!!! Thank you for the kind remarks on my products! Yes, They are heavy duty items...

As for the Gravelys, Yes, They can really move in 4th gear. Pertaining to the Ag tires on the front end, I'm thinking the same as you. If You see a big differance in sand and turf, They almost have to give better traction in the snow. Ah, If only the Gravely had been offered in a 4 wheel drive set-up. They're already a beast to reckon with, just imagine 4 wheel drive!!!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

That would be sweet, 4x4 Gravely. Its got the shaft going to the front axle already. Your the man with the fabrication skills maybe you should think about it. Have you ever looked at the tranny where the PTO comes out, look above that at the splined stub shaft.


----------



## sunn300t (Feb 16, 2014)

i really need a brush guard too the first year gt14 grill leaves the plastic tank exposed


----------



## ptt (Jun 8, 2015)

*Ford yt16h*

Mower will start fine but when PTO toggle switch is turned on the 3 deck blades will turn for 10 seconds then stop turning. Does this mower have a spring on the deck belt tensioner? If so, mines missing!


----------



## Redbone69 (Mar 18, 2015)

I've had plenty of shinny new mowers but this beats any my keeper


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hadn't noticed this thread!

I've had several over the years, restored some & modified some, all John Deere; Here's my 80-314, 70-70 I (industrial), 69-L/60 Custom & 78-100:


----------

